# a bird feeder for all seasons



## BOB 2 (Jul 20, 2006)

I have been feeding birds for several years and enjoy them as visitors and neighbours in my yard.
The feeders I built them 6 years ago are getting the worse for wear with a lot of my handywork pecked away by "bird vandals". :'(
At any rate today I put the finishing touches on a 20" feeder that should give me another 6 years grace.
The wood is cedar fence boards and there is some mitering, some lathe turning and some router work so I gave my tools a decent workout on this.

I have some progress pics if you are thinking of making one .

Bob


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Bob! Very nice project that utilizes different mediums and tools. Thanks for sharing!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice Bob

I also have been feeding birds for several years BUT this year we stopped about 2 weeks ago , They must have posted a note some way that we have FREE bird seed with corn.
We started to get drive bombers that would drop little white bombs on us in the back yard, so I put up a net that's 18ft high and about 100ft long that's over the fence, it did stop them for a bit ,they would hit it and bounce off of it. hahahaha LOL 
But the little burgers found a way to just go around it now.
But the BIG black birds just hit it and bounce off, not to smart...like the ones on the TV add.(Windex add.)

We also have a vine on the side of the house and I just took a look at it Sunday and they have made a new home with TONS of little white bombs all over the wall and the windows...  looks like they are roosting in the vine at night time now, got to fix that.

I guess it's corn field thing, build it and they will come


----------



## BOB 2 (Jul 20, 2006)

I had a pigeon problem this summer.
Man talk about party poopers.
I finally had to make their roosts unavailabe.

My current visitors seem to have reasonable toilet manners.


Bob


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bob oswin said:


> I had a pigeon problem this summer.
> Man talk about party poopers.
> I finally had to make their roosts unavailabe.
> 
> ...



:'(     Hillarious!

Corey


----------



## BOB 2 (Jul 20, 2006)

*bird feeders installed and our first Visitor - the terminator*

I got a few minutes this AM and took off the old feeders.
6 years and lots of visitors.

I no sooner stuck the big one on the post than Mr. Downey woodpecker showed up for his inspection. 

Rata tat tat!  

Bob


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice work Bob.
it looks 100% better.
how high are they off the ground?
john


----------



## BOB 2 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Height otf the bird feeders*



cranbrook2 said:


> Nice work Bob.
> it looks 100% better.
> how high are they off the ground?
> john


Thanks John:
I have these two in front of the kitchen window on a 4 x 4 post at about 5 feet from the ground. That piece of dryer pipe keeps it cat and squirrel proof.

I have a tube type feeder in the trees for the little birds as they feel safer there. ( I get the odd hawk )
the central feeder feeds Magpies (old meat etc,) Blue Jays, nuthatches, Chickadees, Wrens, pine siskins, Cedar waxwings and Bohemians (rarely)and several sparrow types that I can't identify for sure.
I have had pileated woodpeckers and many downys as per the pic today.
Both my squirrrel feeders are at about the 5- 6 foot height as well.

Cheers
Bob


----------

